# Portuguese Tumblers 'dancing'



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi.
Heres a video showing a pair of my Portuguese Tumblers 'dancing'.
Hope you like it. 

http://youtu.be/oZbUWLsw1So


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello P. Do they get airborne too? How about your escampas: do you still have them? Thank You.


----------

